

Common Lisp Quick Reference - adulau
http://clqr.boundp.org/

======
zachbeane
It's good to have a quick reference and this is the best one available for CL.

For a CL hacker, it's also invaluable to learn how to parse the full CL spec.

~~~
ken
When you say "the full CL spec", which one are you using? The $30 PDF from
ANSI (I've heard it's just a poor scan of a printout!), or the submitted
drafts of it floating around, or the Hyperspec, or Guy Steele's book?

From what I've seen, they all have essentially the same content. Each has its
strengths (there's no hyperlinks to "click" on the paper pages of CLTL2, while
the Hyperspec is missing Steele's humorous examples), and some have minor
mistakes that others don't, but I can't recall any case where I've been unable
to figure something out from just reading one of them.

~~~
zachbeane
I primarily use the HyperSpec.

CLtL2 is more amusing but less rigorous. Since the prose is more fun, and
since it's a physical book, it's easier to read cover-to-cover, but I would
not recommend it as a reference.

I'd love to make a new physical book from the ANSI draft sources, but I don't
think that will happen any time soon.

------
benzofuran
This is helpful and a nice awesome effort as well, well done!

------
postfuturist
When I was using Common Lisp, I printed this out and referred to it all the
the time. It is quite useful once you get used to it.

------
pencilcode
thank you! i'm going through practical common lisp and i've been missing
exactly this. as i've been reading through i wish practical common lisp had a
reference on each function so we don't have to go back to the chapter where
it's defined to remember the function's signature. now i'll print this.

~~~
kruhft
When using slime+emacs, the function signatures are printed to the message
area as you code.

------
bad_alloc
The statistics show a typical HN-effect. Traffic is up from an average of 15
unique visitiors to 1419.

------
drostie
(however{Fu} (look{Fu} _this_ :like-a (adj{M} _resource_ _compact_ '( _good_
:for (noun-form{M} (remember{Fu} (prep{M} _idiosyncrasies_ :of _common-lisp_
)))))) (ask{M} (can{Fu} we :at-least (drop{Fu} (the{sO} (adj{M} (noun-and{M}
{M}s {Fu}s {sO}s) _distracting_ )) :from (the{sO} _text_ )))))

